# Mutombo - Landry



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay I realise Landry has been playing pretty well lately but who do you prefer in the rotation Landry or Mutombo?


----------



## 81kobe81 (Jan 21, 2008)

Both I like.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If you choose both you have to tell us who is dropping out of the rotation? We already with only one of them we have a ten man rotaion. With both of them it goes to a 11 man rotation which is just ridiculous.

SO if your choosing both of them. Then one must drop out.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Gotta go with Mutombo. We need him to fill in Yao for about five to eight minutes.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Mutombo only if he matches up well with the other team like NY but other than that I'd go with Landry for hustle, effort and grabbing the rebound on top of everybody and dunking it.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Depends on the match up. But in the playoffs we're taking Mutombo.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Deke hands down


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Landry for the regular season, Deke for the playoffs. (if we make them)


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Realistically speaking right now, it's Landry. He's faster and more athletic. I really like putting Mutombo though, he's long and can really block.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao/Landry
Hayes/Scola
Battier/Wells
McGrady/Head
Alston/Brooks

We have seen Brooks & Head's minutes nearly disapear with the return of TMAC.
Strangely enough Rafer hasnt even been playing that well as of late but he is still playing 40+ mins a game and Aaron gets only makes an appearance..........
Luther obviously will find it hard to stay in the rotation with TMAC Batman & Bonzi playing mins at SF/SG. I hope he does though he does contribute alot. Even if it is 10mins to sub TMAC.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

If Landry can give you Chuck's hustle and some "O" to boot then it is a no brainer. Sorry Hayesfan.

I also like the idea of Deke spelling Yao just to keep teams from running layup drills on us. Deke could really be used as an enforcer on this team. Look at a team like San Antonio who plays Oberto/Elson/Duncan on Yao to try and wear him down. When Yao goes out you put Deke in and run the offense through the other 4 players on the floor. Again, that leave Chuck out. Sorry again Hayesfan.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> If Landry can give you Chuck's hustle and some "O" to boot then it is a no brainer. Sorry Hayesfan.


He still wouldn't give you Chuck's D. That's the main reason why Hayes is still in the rotation and starting over both Scola and Landry.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> He still wouldn't give you Chuck's D. That's the main reason why Hayes is still in the rotation and starting over both Scola and Landry.


Good point but, is Chuck's D really so good that it negates his lack of "O"? Just posing the question. My point is, if Chuck gets you 7 boards, 2pts, and holds a 20 ppg player to 12 or 15 is that as good as Landry giving you 6 boards, 10pts, and holding a 20 ppg player to his average?

I guess it depends on the game situation too.


----------

